# Choppy/stutter vido question



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

While watching the NASCAR race today I noticed a lot of choppy/stuttering video. This was on FX (SD) and I was watching TV1, signal strength was 85+. I went to TV2 and turned it on to the race and there was NO video stuttering or choppiness!!! Has anyone else noticed this with the choppy video problem?


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

Most of us have. 

Some think that time-shifting can cure the issue. I notice it 
stops after a re-boot.

George


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Mine stopped after a reboot also. Some people suggested to use the skip back 10 seconds. I will try it next time


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jumping back a few times usually does provide a work around. Comes in handing if you are in the middle of recording something.


----------



## Cubby (May 28, 2006)

I've had it too...three times since my install on the 25th of May. It's definitely frustrating having to re-boot and I can't see myself doing this every 5 days or so.

Does anyone truly know whether it's a hardware or software issue?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Happened to me last evening for the first time since my 622 install about a week and a half ago. In my case it was stuttering on the TV2 outputs; TV1’s 1080i HD output was fine. The skip-back trick worked, but as soon as I returned to live viewing or changed the channel, the stutter would come back. I finally did a power button reboot and the problem went away. This morning I noticed it again, though a much less obvious variation, and again only on the TV2 sets. I called Dish and the CSR suggested I try unplugging the DPP44 power supply for a few minutes, then doing a check switch – Since doing this it’s been fine, at least for now…

BTW: The 622 did something after completing the check switch that my 921 did not used to do, which is, it reloaded the guide data. Is that normal for these units after doing a simple check switch?


----------



## Cubby (May 28, 2006)

What is the DPP44 power supply? Is it the 622 itself? Also, how do you do a check switch?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DPP44 is a Switch. IT is not part of the 622, but allows 4 Sats to feed 4 receivers. It includes a power inserter and I believe that is what AVJonnie was referring to. 

AVJonnie: Yes the 622 updates the guide after a check switch. It is normal


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> ...
> 
> AVJonnie: Yes the 622 updates the guide after a check switch. It is normal


I like the fact that it downloads the guide date. I've had to do a check switch about two or three times since I got the 622 because I didn't have guide data. I just had to do it Sunday night because it was screwing up my recording information without the guide data. For instance, if you have something set to record from 10:00 - 11:00 pm. The 622 knows to start the recording at 10:00 but doesn't know to stop it at 11:00pm if the guide indicates "No Information Available" for a three hour block.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

lujan said:


> I like the fact that it downloads the guide date. I've had to do a check switch about two or three times since I got the 622 because I didn't have guide data. I just had to do it Sunday night because it was screwing up my recording information without the guide data. For instance, if you have something set to record from 10:00 - 11:00 pm. The 622 knows to start the recording at 10:00 but doesn't know to stop it at 11:00pm if the guide indicates "No Information Available" for a three hour block.


I have never seen the 622 reload the data after a soft reboot, or check switch.

You have a problem if you have to reload the data manually by re-booting or doing a check switch. You should not have to do that, the data should load once a day automatically. Call support


----------



## ZICRON (May 24, 2006)

Steve H said:


> While watching the NASCAR race today I noticed a lot of choppy/stuttering video. This was on FX (SD) and I was watching TV1, signal strength was 85+. I went to TV2 and turned it on to the race and there was NO video stuttering or choppiness!!! Has anyone else noticed this with the choppy video problem?


Does anyone know if this affects recorded video? I hardly if ever watch live footage, so if this is something that is 'recorded' rather than just an output problem, it would be in the recorded footage, or is it just a 'glitch' in the 622's output?


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

ZICRON said:


> Does anyone know if this affects recorded video? I hardly if ever watch live footage, so if this is something that is 'recorded' rather than just an output problem, it would be in the recorded footage, or is it just a 'glitch' in the 622's output?


I have been able to record the problems that have appeard on screen so I would think that if you set a timer and the show did have "problems" the recording would show it.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

socceteer said:


> I have never seen the 622 reload the data after a soft reboot, or check switch.
> 
> You have a problem if you have to reload the data manually by re-booting or doing a check switch. You should not have to do that, the data should load once a day automatically. Call support


I know I shouldn't have to do it, but it's another of those workarounds. I would rather have the ability to get the guide data by doing the check switch than be stuck without the guide data and have upcoming recordings messing up like was the problem with the 921. Like I indicated, this has only happened to me twice in two months.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

lujan said:


> I know I shouldn't have to do it, but it's another of those workarounds. I would rather have the ability to get the guide data by doing the check switch than be stuck without the guide data and have upcoming recordings messing up like was the problem with the 921. Like I indicated, this has only happened to me twice in two months.


Oh...I thought you were having that problem often..! If that was the case, you have either a bad signal or a bad machine


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ZICRON said:


> Does anyone know if this affects recorded video? I hardly if ever watch live footage, so if this is something that is 'recorded' rather than just an output problem, it would be in the recorded footage, or is it just a 'glitch' in the 622's output?


Most of the incidents have been reported to occur when watching live. Jumping back helps the situation and in my experience it provides a work around or in some cases lessons the condition.

As for recorded content, I don't believe I have seen it on recorded content.


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

I have had it happen on recorded items. did it several times this weekend. Power button on the remote and then resuming the recording fixed it. But very annoying.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I get a guide download message EVERY time I run a check switch with the 625 or the 622 receivers. With the plain old 301 receivers we have at work I get a guide down load every time we do either a smartcard or power button reboot. The 301 has less memory and no hard drive which explains the down load of guide information. It is normal for the guide to download every time you run a check switch with the 622 and 625 receivers.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes. It downloads after each check switch.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> AVJonnie: Yes the 622 updates the guide after a check switch. It is normal


Thanks Ron... BTW, I had to reboot this evening to fix the stutter again. The CSR requested that I call them back if the stuttering persisted -- I imagine in order to swap out the unit...But it seems that a lot of you guys are seeing this so I'm wondering if I would be better off waiting for the next software release to see if it addresses the problem...(and I gave up a real working 921 for this too...)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I am sure you are aware of the jump back work around. Personally I would wait until the next update and go from there. I don't think a box swap will fix the jitters since it seems to be software related.


----------



## Cubby (May 28, 2006)

How frequently do the software updates come out? Also, do I need to do anything to get the update or are they sent out to all customers?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Software updates are released when Dish thinks they are ready. There is no set time table. Your receiver will automatically download the new software during its nightly update, whenever it becomes available. You don't have to do anything to receive it.


----------



## GoBuffs (May 26, 2006)

One other question...I'm a new customer, just had the install about two weeks ago. I was told by my installer that the Dish on Demand movies would be available after a couple of days and after checking last night, they're still not available to me. Does that mean I'm not getting updates? I do have the phone line hooked up to the 622.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't know why you don't have those wonderful Dish on Demand movies available. The updates (and Dish on Demand as far as I know) do not use the phone line. They are downloaded from the sat. Updates are scheduled for 3am each day unless you have changed the time in your setup. If your EPG is staying up to date, you are getting the download every night and should also get software downloads. If you really want those on Demand movies downloaded (not sure why anyone would pay more than PPV for SD movies), I'd call Dish and ask them what's going on.


----------



## GoBuffs (May 26, 2006)

Sorry, but what is the EPG?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Electronic Programming Guide I believe. That is the problem with acronyms. You forget what the stand for very quickly. In anycase it is the program guide on your 622 or other receivers.

and :welcome_s

_Changed based on Robs to be accurate. I could not remember if it was Electronic or Enhanced and my gutt told me it was Enhanced.... Well mental note. Don't go with the gut today. _


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ChuckA said:


> I don't know why you don't have those wonderful Dish on Demand movies available. The updates (and Dish on Demand as far as I know) do not use the phone line. They are downloaded from the sat. Updates are scheduled for 3am each day unless you have changed the time in your setup. If your EPG is staying up to date, you are getting the download every night and should also get software downloads. If you really want those on Demand movies downloaded (not sure why anyone would pay more than PPV for SD movies), I'd call Dish and ask them what's going on.


Correct they download from the Sat. As to the why everyone does not have the same list. Well that definitely is a mystery and might be due to when we update our boxes. Like ChuckA said, the DOD movies for now are mainly the same ones as what is offered in PPV. I assume that eventually DOD will offer more unique content based on what Charlie said in a press conference but things do change.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

GoBuffs said:


> Sorry, but what is the EPG?


Electronic Programing Guide, It's the guide with all the channels, times, and shows in it.

Here is the official DISH blurb on EPG:

Electronic Program Guide

7 to 9-day EEPG stored on the hard drive. 
Two Electronic Program Guide display options, Full-Screen EPG and Picture-in-Guide EPG. 
Three viewing options, Standard, Enhanced large text and Extended widescreen 3-hour.
Page-At-A-Time Scrolling in EPG. 
When in the EPG, use "skip forward" and "skip backward" keys to go ahead or back 24 hours. 
While watching or recording a DVR event, you can still view it in ¼ screen in the EPG. 
DVR features (pause) work in EPG when selected prior to entering the EPG. 
Press Record while in EPG to record to end of scheduled event. 
Record continues until you press the stop button if NOT on the EPG and press the Record button.

Maybe EEPG is Enhanced Electronic Program Guide


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

EEPG = Extended Electronic Program Guide

7-9 day vs standard ~44 hour EPG


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> EEPG = Extended Electronic Program Guide
> 
> 7-9 day vs standard ~44 hour EPG


Duh, that makes sense, thanks, guess Ron just got me thinking about Enhanced. =)


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Its the Guide. Electronic Program Guide.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:lol:

Well we learn something new every day.  

Definitely off my game today. :uglyhamme


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> ...
> 
> AVJonnie: Yes the 622 updates the guide after a check switch. It is normal


And a much requested improvement for those, who on other machines, have lost their guide data.


----------



## dc_1996 (Oct 6, 2005)

Well just hooked up my receiver 2 days ago and I started getting the shuttering right after activation. On the OTA channels I do not get the shuttering and Also the recorded things do not shutter, but most of the live channels do. Doing a soft boot everytime when this happens is hard to swallow when you pay 299 just to get the receiver. Coming from an 811 and a 522 with no problems this is hard to handle


----------



## Cubby (May 28, 2006)

I've got it too but mine is much less fequent. I don't know if a series of events causes it to start stuttering or what but mine has been good for about a week + now.


----------



## Mark Strube (May 10, 2006)

Something that's ALWAYS worked in fixing the stuttering for me... go into your system settings and change the display output format: so if you normally have it set to output 1080i, change it to 720p, confirm it (so it actually changes) and then go back in and change it back to 1080i. Works everytime for me.


----------



## dc_1996 (Oct 6, 2005)

Mark Strube said:


> Something that's ALWAYS worked in fixing the stuttering for me... go into your system settings and change the display output format: so if you normally have it set to output 1080i, change it to 720p, confirm it (so it actually changes) and then go back in and change it back to 1080i. Works everytime for me.


Tryed that last night and it did not work!!!


----------



## Mark Strube (May 10, 2006)

Well then either your box is buggier, or I haven't encountered this yet.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Now *FOUR (4)* months since my 622s have been installed and I still have to do front panel reboots or skip backs to fix video and audio stuttering.....

I think I'll do a nice video of the DISH HD demo channel skipping video and dropping out audio to post on the satellite user groups so people can truely weigh all options when making their decisions as to which company to go with.

*FIX THE VIDEO AND AUDIO ISSUES NOW DISH*


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Steve H said:


> While watching the NASCAR race today I noticed a lot of choppy/stuttering video. This was on FX (SD) and I was watching TV1, signal strength was 85+. I went to TV2 and turned it on to the race and there was NO video stuttering or choppiness!!! Has anyone else noticed this with the choppy video problem?


it's an extremelycommon issue on the 622. as others have mentioned, if you time shift (just pause it for 30 seconds, then watch like normal 30 seconds behind live tv) that will stop it, and a reboot will stop it as well.

this type of thing started with our 622 about a month after we got it. at first it was very infrequent and a reboot once a week would address it. eventually it got to the point where we were rebooting at least once every other day. some days required multiple reboots. dish csrs even went as far as telling us to simply watch our programming time-shifted but, bottom-line, i did not pay them $300 plus a lease fee to deal with screwy work-arounds and daily reboots. after MANY calls and a lot of complaining, we got our replacement 622 last thursday and activated it last night.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

My 622 has only recently begun stuttering, and a reboot didn't fix it. Time shifting doesn't seem to make much a difference. It is not a constant thing and I can live with it for the time being. What is weird is that I didn't have the problem until I received a download of new software on my *508* last month. Now they *both* stutter occasionally. I'm beginning to wonder if the problem may be somewhere else (switch, antenna, sat, etc.).

A better explanation may be that the Dish-on-Demand so-called feature is the culprit.


----------

